# Atmos and stand alone room correction



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Is there any standalone multi-channel EQ hardware, possibly MiniDSP, that will work with an Atmos receiver?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bloodta said:


> Is there any standalone multi-channel EQ hardware, possibly MiniDSP, that will work with an Atmos receiver?


A couple of miniDSP DDRC-88A boxes. Also Trinnov MC Processor in the 16 channel version.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Keep in mind that outboard equalization of this sort will require outboard amplifiers for all channels.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Keep in mind that outboard equalization of this sort will require outboard amplifiers for all channels.


Yup. The only way unless it is built-in.


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm leaning toward the Anthem mrx 1120, it does Atmos 7.1.4 and has ARC. I'm also looking at the Onkyo 3030 that does 7.2.4, but no hands on room correction.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

This new AVR is a Dirac enabled alternative from Arcam for Atmos/DTS 7.1.4:
http://www.arcam.co.uk/products,av-amplifiers,AV-Amplifiers,avr850.htm
(one needs to have/buy an additional 4-channel amplifier or two 2-channel power amplifiers though)

Flavio


----------

